# Good luck finding one..... Really?



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking back when I got into the bicycle world and getting deeper into Schwinn, someone told me "hahah good luck finding one"  Well that rare hard to find part that I was told I would never find has been my day and night hunt. So far so good, I have found 6 originals of them and counting...

SO DON'T give up, any bicycle part you're looking for is out there- somewhere waiting to be found!!

Here they are, the famous Schwinn fender bombs...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice Display, see they really _Are_ impossible to find,


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the Fender Bombs


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 29, 2013)

Well there's the problem, Santi's got 'em all!


----------



## jkent (Jan 29, 2013)

Hoarder!!!


----------



## jkent (Jan 29, 2013)

HaaHaa jk....... Haa Haa Not really.... ok i'm just joking around.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool! Now when someone asks if I know where any fender bombs are I can say yup, I know where theres 6 nice ones ..haha
your right tho, the rare parts are out there it just takes a lot of leg work to find em....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Cool! Now when someone asks if I know where any fender bombs are I can say yup, I know where theres 6 nice ones ..haha
> your right tho, the rare parts are out there it just takes a lot of leg work to find em....




*AND* a pocket full of cash don't hurt either! V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Jan 29, 2013)

No wounder I can't find, that reflector for my 59 WASP. You got them all....
 I will find one someday.....
 Mitch


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 29, 2013)

*Fender bombs for sale?*

What a treasure trove!
Really, are they all originals?
I would put them in a safety deposit box 
with the gold coins!
Now you can start collecting aerocycles.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 29, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Looking back when I got into the bicycle world and getting deeper into Schwinn, someone told me "hahah good luck finding one"  Well that rare hard to find part that I was told I would never find has been my day and night hunt. So far so good, I have found 6 originals of them and counting...
> 
> SO DON'T give up, any bicycle part you're looking for is out there- somewhere waiting to be found!!
> 
> Here they are, the famous Schwinn fender bombs...




he is right im up to 8 of them now and 3 OG shorty levers and almost one of each prewar schwinn tanks not on bikes just got a 40 special tank.


dont give up there out there


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 29, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Looking back when I got into the bicycle world and getting deeper into Schwinn, someone told me "hahah good luck finding one" Well that rare hard to find part that I was told I would never find has been my day and night hunt. So far so good, I have found 6 originals of them and counting...
> 
> SO DON'T give up, any bicycle part you're looking for is out there- somewhere waiting to be found!!
> 
> Here they are, the famous Schwinn fender bombs...




Buy em when you see em on the open market or see them for double later doh :eek:


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Nice Display, see they really _Are_ impossible to find,




Yup indeed


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2013)

mruiz said:


> No wounder I can't find, that reflector for my 59 WASP. You got them all....
> I will find one someday.....
> Mitch





Those reflectors aren't postwar, they're actually prewar reflectors from 1935-36


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 29, 2013)

when you see them on ebay just bid $750 you will win all of them.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> when you see them on ebay just bid $750 you will win all of them.




It's more effective to buy the whole bike, part it out then the fender bomb is free and then some.

Free tip!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2013)

You are an inspiration to us all Santi....could you dig up just ONE Bluebird ornament out of your honey holes please?
Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> You are an inspiration to us all Santi....could you dig up just ONE Bluebird ornament out of your honey holes please?
> Chris






Lolmaybe ill have one for you by Xmas.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> It's more effective to buy the whole bike, part it out then the fender bomb is free and then some.
> 
> Free tip!




Kinda like killing elephants for their tusks. As long as you get the tusks, what's an elephant or 2 more or less... right?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Kinda like killing elephants for their tusks. As long as you get the tusks, what's an elephant or 2 more or less... right?




Right!!!.......


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Dead Elephants*

You don't have to kill the bike; it's already dead.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 30, 2013)

The more dead elephants, the rest become more scarce and valuable.
Do female elephants have tusks?


----------

